# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Projekte turizmi në Shqipëri

## BvizioN

*Club Med rikthehet në Kakome*

*Operatori i njohur francez, do të rifillojë së shpejti punimet për ndërtimin e fshatit turistik*
Leonard Mitro
Së shpejti në Shqipëri do të rifillojë ndërtimi i një prej projekteve më të mëdha turistike të viteve të fundit, pas pezullimit pothuajse njëvjeçar të punimeve. "Club Mediterane & Riviera sh.p.k" do të rinisin në ditët e ardhshme gërmimet në Nivicë të Sarandës, për ngritjen e fshatit turistik në Kakome, i konsideruar si një nga zhvillimet më të rëndësishme për infrastrukturën e turizmit në vendin tonë. Zv.presidenti i kompanisë franceze, Eduardo Silviero, ka marrë viston nga kreu i qeverisë, Sali Berisha, në një takim kokë më kokë, të zhvilluar javën e kaluar në selinë e Kryeministrisë në Tiranë. Burime pranë qeverisë konfirmuan për "Shqip", se Kryeministri Sali Berisha është takuar pak ditë më parë me një delegacion të zgjeruar të përbërë nga zv.presidenti i "Club Mediterrane", Eduardo Silviero, presidenti i kompanisë shqiptare, Riviera sh.p.k", Dritan Çela, përfaqësuesi i BERZH-it (Banka Evropiane për Rindërtim dhe Zhvillim), Murat Yldirian, presidenti i Fondit Amerikan të Ndërmarrjeve, Michael Granoff, si dhe ambasadorja franceze, Francuaz Burlo (Francoise Bouroleau). Vendimit të Kryeministrit për zhbllokimin e investimit i ka paraprirë një deklaratë e ministrit të Turizmit, Bujar Leskaj, bërë më 16 shtator të këtij viti, në të cilën "Club Med & Riviera Sh.p.k" janë ftuar të vazhdojnë investimin. "Mendoj, se kompania franceze Club Med është e lirë të vazhdojë investimin në gjirin e Kakomesë, investim që unë personalisht e vlerësoj shumë të mirë", ka theksuar në atë kohë Leskaj. Kjo ka ndodhur pas kapërcimit të konfliktit për pronësinë e tokës, zgjidhje që u dha nga një vendim i Komisionit Vendor të Kthimit dhe Kompensimit të Pronave të Qarkut Vlorë, i marrë më 18 korrik 2006, i cili nuk u njohu pronësinë mbi tokën banorëve të fshatit Nivicë. Vullnetin pozitiv për të filluar sa më shpejt konkretizimin e projektit e ka konfirmuar për "Shqip" drejtoresha e Turizmit, në Ministrinë e Kulturës, Paloka, e cila ka theksuar se të gjithë janë në pritje të zhvillimeve të mëtejshme. Këshilli i Zhvillimit të Turizmit, i ka dhënë firmës franceze Club Mediterane, titullin "Person i Stimuluar" për ndërtimin e fshatit turistik. Rreth 70 ha tokë në zonën e Kakomesë i është dhënë firmës "Club Mediterane & Riviera", ndërkohë që, sipërfaqja e ndërtimit do të jetë 32,3 ha. Nga ana e specialistëve të turizmit, ngritja e këtij fshati turistik përkthehet në investimin më të madh në turizëm, që në të njëjtën kohë do të luajë dhe një rol të rëndësishëm në përmirësimin e imazhit të vendit, çka do të radhitë Shqipërinë në hartën e vendeve të turizmit elitar. Në atë kohë, kompania "Club Mediterane" është shprehur se do të investojë 75 milionë euro për një resort luksi në Kakome, shumë që do të financohet nga IFC-ja dhe banka të tjera prestigjioze. Sipas kompanisë, ishte parashikuar që ky investim të përfundonte në vitin 2007, por ky afat mund të shtyhet pas vonesave të krijuara. "Club MÃ©diterranÃ©e" është një kompani franceze, që operon në industrinë e turizmit dhe është prezent në shumë nga destinacionet ekzotike të botës. Club Med, ka ndërtuar 90 fshatra turistike luksoze dhe aktualisht operon në SHBA, Meksikë, Karaibe, Amerikën e Jugut, Evropë, Azi dhe në Australi. Çdo resor turistik, ofron një listë të gjerë shërbimesh dhe aktivitetesh, të gjitha të ofruara në një paketë të vetme. Kompania e filloi aktivitetin më 1950-ën, e themeluar nga kampioni belg i vaterpolos, Gerard Blitz.

----------


## BvizioN



----------


## BvizioN

*Ne ndertim e siper ndodhet kompleksi "Mali i Robit 2" ne Malini e Robit,Golem.
I tere komleksi eshte i perbere nga 14 godina,gjithesecila 4 kateshe.*

----------


## dodoni

Shume projekte te bukura! Uroj qe keto te perfundojne sa me shpejt e te kemi sa me shume ndertime te tilla sepse turizmi do jete nje nga burimet kryesore te te ardhurave te shqiptareve.

----------


## BvizioN

Kompleksi i banimit *Teuta* ne territorin e plazhit te Durresit.

----------


## BvizioN

Projekte ndertimi per plazhin e *Jala's*,ne rivieren e mrekullueshme te bregdetit te *Vlores*.

----------


## BvizioN

Nje tjeter projekt kompleksi ndertimesh per *Ksamil*

----------


## BvizioN

Projekti qe vijon eshte i nje hoteli i cili do ndertohet ne plazhin e  *Golemit*.Eshte i klasit boteror dhe supozohet te jete nje nder hotelet me luksoze te Ballkanit.

----------


## YaSmiN

Shpresoj sepse Shqiperia duhet te arri ne nje turizem te zhvilluar sepse ka shume vende te bukura.Gjithashtu nga qe nuk mund ti hap dot keto fotot per arsyje qe kam problem me pc.Do te ishte me mire te hapeshin edhe disa zyra turistike te vecanta qe te bashkepunonin me ato te europes.Keshtu qe kerkesat per turizem ne kete hotel do te jene me te medhaja.Por nuk besoj se do jet hoteli me i mire ne ballkan sepse ka edhe hotele shume te bukura edhe luksoze si  edhe ne ishujt Grek.

----------


## BvizioN

> Por nuk besoj se do jet hoteli *me i mire* ne ballkan sepse ka edhe hotele shume te bukura edhe luksoze si  edhe ne ishujt Grek.


==>> 


> supozohet te jete *nje nder* hotelet me luksoze te Ballkanit


.

Ndresa per foto projektet me vjen keq qe nuk mund ti shikosh.Mbase do kete dicka problem me browsering tend.

Pershendetje

----------


## Tepelenas_nr_1

*Me ter mend interesante dhe dicka me vler per ekonomin shqiptare.Shpresoj keto projekte te realizohen.Dhe gjithashtu shpresoj te mos ket ndotje apo shkaterrim ambienti per interes te "turizmit".Per turizmin shqiptar duhet te interesohemi vet...qe tek plazhisti qe hedh plehrat ku te jet ..deri tek bashkia qe ska ven kazane plerave..etc..*

----------


## Kinezi

A e di njeri cfare jane kushtet e Kakomese?
Psh, toka do ti shitet francezeve, jepet me qera apo cfare?
Po investimi vetem nga ata to te behet? Bazuar ne kete do te dime edhe se cfare do te behet me fitimet.

----------


## BvizioN

Kinezi,me c'fare di une ne nje kontrate te mepareshme banoret e kesaj zone kane rene ne marrveshje per ta shitur token tek kompania Franceze.Por pas njefare kohe jane penduar dhe kane vendosur ta cancelojne kontraten nen pretekstin e disa tapive apo ku di une.Qeshtja ka vajtur deri ne gjyqin e larte ku sigurisht kompania Franceze ka fituar,duke rinisur punen e lene ne mes.

Mbase jam gabim me keto qe thashe,thjesht mbaj mend qe e kam lexuar diku.

----------


## ajzberg

NJe e katerta e Shqiperise eshte bregdet ky mendoj une eshte resursi me i madh qe kemi .Ka vende ne bote qe vetem me turizem meren.Persa i perket pastertise se plazheve kjo gje do te vije avash avash kur njerezit do te ndergjegjesohen se plazh i paster =shume turiste =shume para.Mgjithate te shpresojme qe projektet te behen realitet .

----------


## SR4Life

Asgje ska per te ber po nuk dhane tokat tek te zotit e vet , jam nga saranda dhe me orgjine nga nivica,

----------


## derjansi

nuk jam dakort me ket far betonizimi te bregdetit

----------


## geri891

Me vjen mire qe lexova keto per rivjren shqiptare, dhe per proektin e fundit, por mendoj se po te ndertohet nga donatoret e huaj dhe per te huajet, shqiptaret ngelen sherbyes dhe gjithe te ardhurat  shkojn jashte, e ndersa po te ndothe e kunderta qe te investojne shqipetaret, ateher cdo shpenzim ngelet ketu.  p.sh. (marim nje fshat turistik qe ndertohet nga italianet apo nga nje vend tjeter, i ndodhur ne bregtet te shqiperis, ku ky fshat do te jete i vecant dhe nuk do t lejohet askush qe nuk do te kete kulturen e duhur ose leke per te paguar qofte edhe hyrjen, produktet qe do te shiten do te jene te importuara nga jashte, dhe te gjitha cfare behet aty nuk kane lidhje me ekonomin shqiptare, pervec disa puntorve me nje rroge minimale, fluturieve qe do te bejne te huajte, dhe rrofte shqiperia 1 euro sipas  sali berishes. me pak fjale aty behet nje shtet brenda shtetit por kesaj here pa lufte.) qe te mendosh per turizem duhet te kesh infrastrukturen, uje dhe drita 24 ore, telekomunikacionin etj. keshtu qe zgjohu shqiperi, zgjhu shqipetar, se ngele neper bote, si zok pa fole. por kam besim qe shume shpejt do te ndryshojne gjerat sidomos sa te perfundoj rruga me kosoven, dhe te dy do te ecim perpara. kalofshi mire miqet e mi.

----------


## baaroar

Nga projektet e "Shqiperia 1 EUR" do te perfitojne kryesisht ata qe e shesin Shqiperine per 1 EUR

----------


## Traktoristi

Po ketu, a mund te na thote njeri se cfare behet me keto projekte qe aq te bukura duken ne modelet e arkitekteve ?? A ka filluar diku dicka ??

Ju lutem ta vazhdoni kete Teme - eshte shume interesante (hey edhe mos e ktheni ne politike, se riviera eshte biznes privat)

----------


## davidd

i gjith bregdeti ne shqiperi ka potencial turistik, por  problemi eshte shume here me i thelle ne shqiperi per investime. ka shume pengesa te tjera qe duhen dhen prioritet.

----------

